# 1 motor per wheel, one wheel loses traction and....?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> I plan to drive each halfshaft in the rear with reduction through chain drive, but each motor/wheel pair operating independent of the other motor/wheel pair. Both motors will be powered by a shared controller.
> 
> The question:
> If one wheel loses traction what happens? Would the slipping motor then get less power or more? What about the other motor?


Hi toad,

Series wound motors, I presume. Both motors from a single controller. In parallel, I presume. Then each motor gets the same voltage. The motor losing traction will speed up, its Eg goes up and it will draw less current and put out less torque. So it may in fact hook up again. Just a guess. Anyway the motor with traction will stay hooked up and run normally. What if you throw a chain? Better have some scatter shields and spare motors.

Good luck,

major


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

The more load a motor is under the more current it will draw, also higher rpm means less current... So I assume the slipping wheel will get less torque then the one still pushing the car, but may keep spinning.


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

Is it possible for you to link both motor shafts together and keep the differential?

This would be much more reliable, as you won't loose a chain.

If you where to loose a chain and one of the motors had no load at all on it then it could over RPM, arc and self-destruct.


----------



## SuperChuck_A11 (May 29, 2008)

major said:


> What if you throw a chain? Better have some scatter shields and spare motors.
> major


I wouldn't worry to much about throwing/braking the chain.
the Oldsmoblie Toronado- front wheel drive from the 60's had a big block with 475 ft'lbs of torque, and used a double row chain in the trans to get it to the front diff.
5,000 pound car, 3.21 Rear gear is a lot of load at WOT.

Most front wheel drive cars have a chain in the trans as do most 4wd transfer caes, I would source a local trnsmission shop and get him to tell you what to get one out of for your application..you need the sprokets too.

It was a 16 sec car, still slow, the that chain must have been under a lot of tension on take off. 
Your miata wont put near that kind of pressure on a chain, if you buy the right one. 
Hy vo brand same as the toronado http://www.morsetec.com/drive.html


----------

